#ubuntu-uos 2015-11-02
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<Pici> .
<dholbach> :)
#ubuntu-uos 2015-11-03
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/uos/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos.html
<czajkowski> aloha
<TJ-> Anyone know which codeces the video feed(s) are using? I found that Firefox 41.0.2 on 15.10 couldn't display the plenary video feed, despite HTML5/Video being enabled.
